# Fantastic read on gyno, and reducing/ stopping it.



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

*Just read this online and thought i'd share it with you all * 

Gynecomastia = Gyno - Most people think the only way to combat gyno is to use Nolvadex or Clomid. Considering the undesirable side-effects of these drugs, I generally don't prefer these as the first line of defense. I have expressed my concerns about SERM's in my article - Clomid & Nolvadex - The Dark Side.

In this article I summarize alternative methods for combating the occurrence of gyno. The advice given in this article is the result of over 10 years experience in counseling individuals with AAS induced gyno.

If you have gyno as a result of an endocrine disorder, I advise consulting your doctor before making changes to your prescribed medical regimen.

You Do Not Have Gyno!

During mammary tissue growth (the onset of gyno), you may notice the following symptoms -

Puffy or swollen nipples

Overly sensitive nipples

Itchiness around the nipples

Editorial note: I promise -- that is the last time I will ever say nipples.

Now, just because you may have these symptoms does not mean you HAVE GYNO. It simply means that you HAVE GYNO SYMPTOMS. Remember, it is normal to have a small flat pea sized lump under the nipple. This is NOT gyno.

Now, if you allow these above symptoms to progress for several weeks then you may develop gyno. So if you are experiencing any of the above symptoms then you are smart to take action before it's too late - But please stop emailing me saying you "have gyno" after 3 days on a cycle - this is physiologically impossible.

The good news is that even if you do have a slight case of gyno that you developed from a cycle, it's probably 100% reversible. Read on&#8230;

Nipples.

Gyno Hysteria

No level of gyno is "permanent". Any level of gyno can be reversed by dietary, supplemental and/or hormonal intervention. Mammary tissue (gyno) can be catabolized like any other tissue in the body. It's just a matter of creating the right physiological environment within your body. Therefore, as far as I'm concerned, all gyno is temporary or semi-permanent at worse.

Here are the basic levels of gyno -

Level 1 - A dime sized glandular lump - which can emerge as soon as 2-3 weeks after "gyno symptoms" appear. This type of gyno can transform into a more serious level 2 gyno if left untreated for more than 4-6 weeks. In most cases, this initial level 1 gyno disappears once the hormonal environment improves, which is generally 2-3 weeks after the inflicting steroids clear the system.

Level 2 - A quarter sized glandular lump. This type of gyno does not completely disappear on its own, but may gradually shrink to "Level 1" size after discontinuing the inflicting steroids. Completely reversing level 2 gyno requires aggressive dietary and supplemental intervention in conjunction with prescription grade drugs.

Generally, the levels of gyno can be referred to in the following way -

level 1 = temporary

level 2 = semi-permanent

Be warned, if gyno is allowed to grow large enough, the cost of surgery may be more cost efficient than trying to battle the gyno through drug and lifestyle changes - which could otherwise take months or years of intervention.

Following the 16 points below will help you prevent and reverse level 1 & 2 gyno -

The 16 Points

Consider all the following points. Remember, there are many factors that can contribute to gyno and performing just a handful of the points below may be the key to avoiding gyno all together.

1. Your naturally occurring 5a-reduced metabolites are your friends in preventing and reversing gyno. 5a-reduced metabolites include androsterone, androstanedione, androstanediol and dihydrotestosterone (DHT) as the most powerful 5a-reduced hormone. These hormones help prevent gyno by lowering estrogen and blocking the effect of estrogen at the hormone receptor. (1-8) Unless you have serious androgen related hair loss you want to keep your 5a-reduced metabolites relatively high to avoid gyno.

Methods for increasing 5a-reduced metabolites (DHT) are listed in preferred order -

Topical testosterone applied to the scrotum will rapidly increase DHT levels with minimal estrogen conversion. (for more information on topical steroids, read this article)

Use a DHT pro-hormone such as androsterone, found in AndroHard. This will raise DHT with zero risk of estrogen conversion.

Injectable testosterone along with an AI to prevent excessive estrogen conversion.

High dose oral 4-DHEA or DHEA along with an AI to prevent excessive estrogen conversion.

2. If you are concerned about gyno, avoid finesteride at all costs. It lowers all 5a-reduced metabolites to undesirable levels and has an extremely long half-life which continues to suppress DHT levels long after discontinuing the drug. (9) Progesterone would be a better anti-DHT alternative if you are concerned with hair loss. Plus, progesterone can clear the system within 24hrs making a mistake in dosing much less risky.

3. Almost all sources of gyno can be linked back to having insufficient levels of 5a-reduced metabolites in the body. In theory, any amount of estrogen/progesterone can be blocked by sufficient DHT. (10-14) Also, high DHT and enlargement of the prostate is a myth, however high estrogen and high DHT can lead to an inflamed prostate, so you want to at least make an effort to keep estrogen in a normal range. (14)

4. Trenbolone, TREN, Nandrolone can cause gyno because they lack a potent 5a-reduced metabolite (dihydronandrolone is weaker than dihydrotestosterone). (15) If you are worried about gyno from progestational steroids you should consider boosting your 5a-reduced metabolites during the cycle (mentioned above). This can avoid most if not all of the gyno problems associated with progestational hormones. I should mention here that aromatase inhibitors alone (AI's) will not help prevent gyno from progestational compounds. It is the antagonistic action of 5a-reduced hormones that is required.

5. Nothing is going to antagonize estrogen at the estrogen receptor (ER) better than actual DHT. While DHT derivatives or analogs such as Anavar, Winstrol, Masteron, Epistane, Superdrone, ect may be 5a-reduced, they cannot convert to actual DHT and thus cannot directly inhibit gyno at the receptor level (since they lack the ultra-high binding affinity for the AR that true DHT possesses). (16)

6. Natural anti-estrogens (resveratrol, chrysin, I3C, DIM, ect) are great for PCT and can stimulate the HPTA and manage healthy estrogen metabolism, but they are not strong enough to prevent aromatization from high doses of aromatizing steroids. Don't rely on these to prevent gyno during a cycle.

7. Reducing prolactin will reduce the overall stimulation on mammary growth. Suppressing prolactin is useful as a temporary method to help slow or stop gyno growth. However, continuing anti-prolactin treatment is not recommended to be continued beyond 8 weeks. Methods of suppressing prolactin include -

Vitex at 460mg/day

Vitamin B6 at 200-400mg/day

Mucuna Pruriens (15%-20% L-Dopa) 4-6g/day

Increasing DHT may also lower prolactin release (17)

8. Don't fiddle with your nipples. This increases prolactin release which can make gyno worse.

9. IGF-1, GH, insulin and prolactin are all potent growth factors in gyno growth. Limiting these hormones will reduce the likelihood of experiencing gyno symptoms. "Bulking" (aka., eating-a-****load-of-everything) will increase most of the growth factors listed above. Cutting calories (especially carbohydrates) will suppress insulin and IGF-1 therefore reducing the overall stimulatory effect on mammary growth. Ketogenic diet = less risk of gyno.

10. Body fat (adipose tissue) is the main site for androgens to convert to estrogens. Therefore, being overweight or having high body fat increases your gyno risk. This is another good reason to go on a cutting cycle if you are gyno prone. Reducing body fat will lower your rate of estrogen conversion from aromatizing steroids. (18)

11. Caffeine consumption can inhibit clearance of estrogen from the liver by competing for the P-450 oxidase system. Avoid caffeine if you are concerned about high estrogen levels.

12. Avoid supplements containing forskolin if concerned about gyno. Forskolin increases aromatase activity via cAMP modulation and can increase formation of estrogen. (23,24)

13. Increasing fiber intake (both soluble and insoluble) can enhance clearance of estrogens from the intestines. Research shows that increasing fiber intake in humans can reduce estrogen levels by up to 22%. (19)

14. Reducing estrogen below the normal range (such as over dosing arimidex, letrozol, aromasin or formestane) can eventually reduce SHBG levels, thus allowing more estrogen to freely circulate (by offsetting it from SHBG). Higher levels of freely circulating estrogen can amplify breast tissue growth (20). SHBG also appears to have anti-estrogenic effects at the cell receptor level. (21, 22) Avoiding over suppression of SHBG will reduce your gyno risk.

15. Don't be afraid to lower the dose mid cycle. People have a tendency to panic at the first sign of gyno and drop everything. Generally, just lowering the dose of the afflicting steroid can offer gyno relief within 4-5 days.

16. Save SERM's as your last resort against gyno. You do not need a SERM (tormifene, clomid or nolva) to avoid gyno from a properly planned cycle. If you are still having gyno problems after following the above points, consider the fact that you have a poorly planned cycle and you need to revaluate the compounds you have chosen.

By Eric M. Potratz

Eric M. Potratz has developed his education in the field of endocrinology and performance enhancement through years of research, counseling, and real world experience. Over the past five years he has been a private consultant for hundreds of athletes and bodybuilders alike, and is the founder & president of Primordial Performance

References -

1. Dihydrotestosterone may inhibit hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal activity by acting through estrogen receptor in the male mouse.

Lund TD, et al.

Neurosci Lett. 2004 Jul 15;365(1):43-7.

2. Androgen-induced inhibition of proliferation in human breast cancer MCF7 cells transfected with androgen receptor.

Szelei J, et al.

Tufts University School of Medicine, Department of Anatomy and Cellular Biology, Boston, Massachusetts 02111, USA.

3. The non-aromatizable androgen, dihydrotestosterone, induces antiestrogenic responses in the rainbow trout.

Shilling AD, et al.

Agricultural and Life Sciences Building, room 1007, Oregon State University, Corvallis, OR 97331, USA.

4. The androgen 5alpha-dihydrotestosterone and its metabolite 5alpha-androstan-3beta, 17beta-diol inhibit the hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal response to stress by acting through estrogen receptor beta-expressing neurons in the hypothalamus.

Lund TD, et al.

J Neurosci. 2006 Feb 1;26(5):1448-56.

5. Steroid modulation of aromatase activity in human cultured breast carcinoma cells.

Perel E, et al.

J Steroid Biochem. 1988 Apr;29(4):393-9.

6. Aromatase activity in the breast and other peripheral tissues and its therapeutic regulation.

Killinger DW, et al.

Steroids. 1987 Oct-Dec;50(4-6):523-36. Review.

7. The intracellular control of aromatase activity by 5 alpha-reduced androgens in human breast carcinoma cells in culture.

Perel E, et al

J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1984 Mar;58(3):467-72.

8. FSH-induced aromatase activity in porcine granulosa cells: non-competitive inhibition by non-aromatizable androgens.

Chan WK, et al

J Endocrinol. 1986 Mar;108(3):335-41.

9. The effect of 5 alpha-reductase inhibitors on erectile function.

Canguven O, Burnett AL.

J Androl. 2008 Sep-Oct;29(5):514-23.

10. Comparative Pharmacokinetics of Three Doses of Percutaneous Dihydrotestosterone Gel in Healthy Elderly Men - A Clinical Research Center Study*

C. Wang et al.

Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism Vol. 83, No. 8 (1998)

11. Successful percutaneous dihydrotestosterone treatment of gynecomastia occurring during highly active antiretroviral therapy: four cases and a review of the literature.

Benveniste O et al.

Clin Infect Dis. 2001 Sep 15;33(6):891-3.

12. Gynecomastia: effect of prolonged treatment with dihydrotestosterone by the percutaneous route.

Kuhn J et al.

Presse Med 12;21-25. (1983)

13. Percutaneous dihydrotestosterone (DHT) treatment. In: Nieschlag E, Behre HM, eds. Testosterone: action, deficiency substitution.

Schaison G, Nahoul K, Couzinet B.

Berlin: Springer Verlag; 155-164. (1990)

14. Transdermal dihydrotestosterone and treatment of 'andropause'.

de Lignieres B.

Ann Med 1993;25: 235-41.

15. Metabolism and receptor binding of nandrolone and testosterone under invitro and invivo conditions.

Bergink et al.

Acta Endocrinol Suppl (Copenh). 271:31-7, 1985

16. Pharmacology of Reproduction

David E, et al.

Principles of Pharmacology (second edition) p. 510 (2008)

17. Antagonism of estrogen-induced prolactin release by dihydrotestosterone.

Brann DW, et al.

Biol Reprod. 1989 Jun;40(6):1201-7.

18. Aromatase - a brief overview

Simpson ER, et al

Annu Rev Physiol. 64:93-127, 2002

19. Dietary fiber intake and endogenous serum hormone levels in naturally postmenopausal Mexican American women: the Multiethnic Cohort Study.

Monroe KR et al.

Nutr Cancer. 2007;58(2):127-35.

20. Williams Textbook of Endocrinology.

Wilson, et al.

9th ED. Philadelphia: Saunders, 1997

21. Sex steroid binding protein receptor (SBP-R) is related to a reduced proliferation rate in human breast cancer.

Catalano MG, et al.

Breast Cancer Res Treat. 42(3):227-34, 1997

22. Biological relevance of the interaction between sex steroid binding protein and its specific receptor of MCF-7 cells under SBP and estradiol treatment.

Fissore F, et al.

Steroids, 59(11):661-7, 1994

23. Progestin-dependent effect of forskolin on human endometrial aromatase activity.

Tseng L, Malbon CC, Lane B, Kaplan C, Mazella J, Dahler H, Tseng A.

Hum Reprod. 1987 Jul;2(5):371-7.

24. Forskolin up-regulates aromatase (CYP19) activity and gene transcripts in the human adrenocortical carcinoma cell line H295R.

Watanabe M, Nakajin S.

J Endocrinol. 2004 Jan;180(1):125-33.


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

interesting read .


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

cracking read !!


----------



## Gymrat12 (Aug 9, 2020)

I always find amazing stuff to read in this forum.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

This is the last time I'll say nipples.

Few lines on... Nipples.

Can't read it if I can't trust you.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Excellent read.

Glad to know my Puffy nips are Not gyno, and probably a result of some underlying chest fat. Quite common.

This should be a sticky.

Everyone panics about gyno,but hardly anyone actually ever gets true gyno... Usually just some symptoms!


----------



## Luke Cage (Apr 12, 2020)

Raloxifene is the best med to combat gyno


----------

